# Duct Tape Pouch



## David Brown (Feb 3, 2015)

It may seem kind of weird but it works good for me. Pocket Predator Ranger slingshot, green Gold's Gym heavy resistance stretch band and a duct tape pouch. Band is one piece and 1 1/4" wide. I use marbles and it knocks the squirrels out.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

David Brown said:


> It may seem kind of weird but it works good for me. Pocket Predator Ranger slingshot, green Gold's Gym heavy resistance stretch band and a duct tape pouch. Band is one piece and 1 1/4" wide. I use marbles and it knocks the squirrels out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've always thought this would work. Is it slippy?


----------



## David Brown (Feb 3, 2015)

At first it is. I take about 20 nice and easy shots, then it starts getting in the groove. It takes an 1 1/4" to shoot marbles, anything less they fly all over the place.


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

I have never used duct tape, but I am an avid user of gold gym green, cut one inch to three quarter inch taper and it sends the marbles screaming flying straight and true.


----------



## David Brown (Feb 3, 2015)

I will try that taper. I shoot with a continuous band so I can't taper it.


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

how long have you been shooting this way? with duct tape and a continuous pouch? I'm curious how the bands are effected long term...


----------

